# Problème disque dur externe WD My Passport Essential 1to



## jinnou-jinnou (24 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe WD My Passport 1to, quand je copie des fichiers dessus ou quand je regarde un film, un message apparaît "WD my passport 0740 media is in use and cannot be powered off", toutes les 30 secondes.

J'ai pourtant bien décoché la case "suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs" dans "préférences système".

J'ai également essayé de le reformater, cela ne change rien.

Je possède un autre WD 500go qui lui fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai même essayé en inversant les câbles usb, le message apparaît toujours.

Je possède un Macbook 10.6.8. Quelqu'un saurait-il d'où ce problème provient et comment s'en débarrasser ?

J'ai lu un topic sur les disques-durs auto-alimentés, n'y connaissant rien, je ne sais pas si il y a un lien.

Merci


----------



## brigitte888 (9 Mai 2012)

j'ai exactement le même problème avec le même disque dur (je suis en 10.5.8). Quelqu'un a t'il une solution?


----------



## brigitte888 (10 Mai 2012)

finalement, la solution est qu'il faut désinstaller WD smartware, ensuite ça marche


----------



## kamille06 (11 Juin 2012)

brigitte888 a dit:


> finalement, la solution est qu'il faut désinstaller WD smartware, ensuite ça marche



J'ai exactement le meme souci. Est ce que ta solution fonctionne toujours?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2012)

Les disques Western Digital, dès lors que tu n'installes pas les logiciels fournis avec, ils marchent très bien sur nos Mac !


----------



## kamille06 (11 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les disques Western Digital, dès lors que tu n'installes pas les logiciels fournis avec, ils marchent très bien sur nos Mac !



Ah ben voilà. testé et approuvé


----------

